# 1000 Point tyranid help....



## dragonadam

I'm looking to put together a 1000 point Tyranid force and i don't even know where to begin. I've never played them and i own nothing but 10 Hormagaunts. Anyway i need some good 1000 point lists that are just balanced for casual play. I would prefer it incorporated what you get in a Battleforce so i don't have to buy a hundred kits. Also, i think the Tervigon is amazingly cool looking so if you can include that... bonus. -Thanks


----------



## Barnster

Tervigon also has the advantage of being one of the best units in the tyranid book so :win:

Hive guard would also be a solid choice to take

Termagants are a great cheap scoring unit

Units to avoid are carnifexes, Pyrovores, a swarmlord, & I would argue warriors.

You really need to think what sort of army you want, full of big monsters, medium gribblies or small bugs? then we can start to give some more focused advice


----------



## MidnightSun

Tervigon is pretty good, but really quite fragile. In 6th you can use Kraks against MCs, so it's only as tough as 6 Space Marines in close combat AFIK (unless there's a weird hit mechanic).

Tervigons are still really good, you just need to be more careful screening them with Termagants now.

Midnight


----------



## dragonadam

Well, just goofing around i put together a list. I based it off what comes in the battleforce and then just filled it out with what seemed cool. I used an army builder program for it since i dont even have the codex yet. I have no clue if this is even remotely a good idea. Feel free to laugh at me and tear it apart to your hearts content.....

HQ
Tervigon
(Catalyst, Scything Talons, Cluster Spines)

TROOPS
Genestealer Brood
(8x Genestealers, Toxin Sacs)

Hormagaunt Brood
(16x Hormagaunts, Adrenal Glands)

Ripper Swarm Brood
(3x Ripper Swarm, Toxin Sacs)

Termagaunt Brood
(16x Termagaunt, Devourer)

Tyranid Warrior Brood
(3x Tyranid Warriors, Scything Talons, Rending Claws)

HEAVY SUPPORT
Trygon
(Regeneration, Scything Talons, Trygon Prime)

Comes in at 1001 points.


----------



## CrimsonWalrus15

I will not laugh at you, as it is a very solid list. However;

1) A Tervigon can be taken as a troops choice if you have a brood of Termagaunts, which you do. This frees up your HQ for a Hive tyrant, or the more affordable Tyranid Prime.
2) As of 6th ed. rules, Rage is much more fruitful than before (+2 attacks, still full control). I have not checked the FAQs, but this makes a hoard/tunnel army horrendous when they fail Instinctive Behavior-Feed. As it seems that you are going for 1000 points, hoard is your best bet.
3) As mentioned before by fellow heretics, Warrior Broods in 1000 points are expensive. Substitute them for Hive Guard. 2 Shots at S8 AP4 with no line of sight needed is awesome for 'nids to have.

But, a very effective (cost wise and points-wise) list. I would personally remove the rippers and ad more upgrades, but that's just me.


----------



## tricktroller

HQ
Tervigon
(Biomancy psychic shriek,Scything Talons, Cluster Spines, Toxin Sacs, Adrenal Glands)

TROOPS
Genestealer Brood
(10x Genestealers, Adrenal Glands)

Hormagaunt Brood
(15x Hormagaunts, Toxin Sacs)

Termagant Brood
(2x10 Termagaunt)

ELITE
2x2 Hive Guard
(Base)

HEAVY SUPPORT
Trygon
(Regeneration)

Trygon and Hormagaunts run together straight across the table while the tervigon and termagants screen them. The termagants shoot and tie up any squad then let the hormagaunts and trygon rip it apart if need be. Hiveguard pop tanks.


----------

